# Programm für elektronische Flyer



## Pippjay (25. Februar 2004)

Ich stehe vor einem kleinem Problem. Ich möchte eine Anzeige in einer Zeitschrift schalten. Die Anzeige sollte in elektronischer Form zum Verlag geschickt werden. Bevor es allerdings so weit ist, muss ich erst mal wissen, wie und mit welchem Programm (am besten Freeware) ich es am besten hinbekomme.
Die Anzeige soll genauso aufgebaut sein wie z.B. ein Party-Flyer.
Ich möchte mein Logo präsentieren und dementsprechen einen Text dazu schreiben, der auch mal kreuz und quer geht, Bilder einfügen usw.. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, der schon einmal etwas dieser Art gemacht hat. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
(das Programm sollte auf jeden Fall pdf.-Dateien erstellen können)


----------



## callyamasaki (1. März 2004)

ich würde dir gimp für linux empfehlen

wenn das Programm etwas kosten darf dann Corel Draw 

und wenn es teuerer sein darf auch Photoshop oder Quark XPress

TIP: Photoshop gibt es in der Version 6.0 die für fast alles ausreichend ist bei ebay bereits ab ca. 50 EUR


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. März 2004)

Wenn es nichts kosten darf:

Open Office, dort ist ein "Layout" Programm bei, das zwar nicht proffesionell ist, aber den Privatanvenderbedarf abdecken kann, wenn man es weiß sich einzuschränken.

Wenn es etwas kosten darf:

Macrommedia FreeHand oder Microsoft Picture Puplisher

(wobei ich vom MS Produkt definitiv abraten muss)

Und als teuere aber profesionelle Lösungen:

QuarkXpress
Adobe Indesign
Adobe Illustrator


----------



## Pippjay (1. März 2004)

Ich danke euch. Da habe ich ja nun eine Auswahl vieler verschiedener Proramme, aber welches ist das benutzerfreundlichste? Ich bin absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet und gucke vorerst nicht auf den Preis. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja noch sagen, welches Programm Ihr für mich empfehlen würdet.. Open Office habe ich mir auch runtergeladen, aber ein Layout-Programm ist mir unbekannt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. März 2004)

Mhm, schwierig, wenn einfach sein soll würde ich fast sagen Freehand, weil das arbeitet teils wie Microsoftprodukte (Word, PowerPoint)....


----------



## Pippjay (1. März 2004)

Freehand scheint aber auch  teuer zu sein. Das heißt so um die 70 - 100 € für eine gebrauchte Version.(jedenfalls bei Ebay). Welche Version müsste es denn schon sein?
Was hälst Du denn von Photoshop? Ist evtl. ein bißchen günstiger. 
Quark XPress fällt komplett raus, da es fast unbezahlbar ist.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. März 2004)

Photoshop ist streng genommen, wie der Name sagt ein Foro Bearbeitungsprogramm, auch wenn es natürlich mittlerweile fast alles kann.

Freehand 8.0 reicht vollkommen....


----------

